# USB-Mouse

## Gex

mein kleines Problem : :Smile: 

Ich  hab eine Logitech  optical mouse  (usb-ps/2) die nicht erkannt wird;  Mit dem Adapater am PS/2 Port  funkts wunderbar; 

Ich  hab  weder  /dev/input/mouse0 noch /dev/input/mice ..auch gar kein dev/input 

Input core support  ist im Kernel aktiviert...

Bei /dev/usb finde  ich meinen USb-Printer /lp0 sonst nichts

beim 1.2 hatte ich hier  usbmouse wenn ich mich recht entsinne und da hat s auch problemlos geklappt

kann wer helfen ??

dank Gex  :Confused: 

----------

## floe-de

Hast du schon mal geschaut ob du in der /etc/modules.autoload alle Module geladen hast ?

Bei mir steht da für die USB Maus:

input

mousedev

hid

uhci

und dann geht es   :Very Happy: 

Vielleicht hilft es ja ...

----------

## Gex

ja ich habs einmal fix in den Kernel kompiliert und einmal mit den Modulen probiert

leider immer das gleiche Ergebnis   :Sad: 

----------

## MasterOfMagic

verwendest du vielleicht kernel 2.4.19? da gibt es eine kernel option mit der man das hid module erst für mäuse und keyboards freischaltet. ich weiss aber nicht wie das genau heisst. guck dir in der kernel konfiguration alle möglichkeiten bei dem HID an, da ist das dabei. 

nachdem ich bei mir diese option eingeschalten hatte, klappte alles mit USB maus

----------

## easy2k

so hier mal  meine USB config für den kernel.

Mit meiner dual  optical  funzt das einwadfrei

```

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

CONFIG_USB_LONG_TIMEOUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA18X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19W is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49W is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set 

```

danach lädst  du folgende module in deiner modules.autoload  

input

mousedev

hid

usb-uhci

Beispiel für Xf86config

```

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "mouse"

  Identifier   "Mouse[1]"

  Option       "ButtonNumber" "3"

  Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

  Option       "InputFashion" "Mouse"

  Option       "Name" "AutoDetected"

  Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

  Option       "Vendor" "AutoDetected"

  Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

 
```

----------

## Gex

hi alle

thx für die Tipps erstmal..Teste es wenn ich wieder bei der Maschine bin

dank

Gex

----------

## Gex

hi

...hat leider alles nichts geholfen unveränderter Status 

alle Kernel und Modulconfigurationen durchgespielt 

momentan siehts so aus:

Kernel: Input core suport  yes

           Mouse support .... Modul......mousedev

            Support for USB  yes           

            Preliminary  USB device filesystem  yes

            UHCI support ....Modul.....usb-uhci

            USB HID support ....Modul.....hid

            HID input layer support yes

Modules autoload: unter anderem  :Smile:  die oben angeführten Module 

Falls noch jemand eine Idee hat was ich falsch mache ...

dank

GEX

----------

## Gex

ich glaub jetzt hab ichs ganz gekillt  :Sad: 

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/input/mousedev.o

depmod:         input_register_minor_Rsmp_e986ad09

depmod:         input_unregister_handler_Rsmp_d1090312

depmod:         input_unregister_minor_Rsmp_3827a32e

depmod:         input_open_device_Rsmp_a6ed2582

depmod:         input_register_handler_Rsmp_e4ff6f7a

depmod:         input_close_device_Rsmp_71e42244

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/usb/hid.o

depmod:         input_register_device_Rsmp_0e2d8f5e

depmod:         input_event_Rsmp_71599db1

depmod:         input_unregister_device_Rsmp_fd72b9fb

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/usb/usbmouse.o

depmod:         input_register_device_Rsmp_0e2d8f5e

depmod:         input_event_Rsmp_71599db1

depmod:         input_unregister_device_Rsmp_fd72b9fb

cu

für Hilfe ein ganz dankbarer

GEX

----------

